# Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 7:30 CST.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thursday, March 24th, 8:30pm*​*TV: NBALP,FSNSW, FSOhio*​ 













*VERSUS*​












 








*(40-27; 21-13 home)*​*KEY PLAYERS*​












*SF-Tracy McGrady . . . . . . . . . . . . . .C-Yao Ming . . .*​*ROLE PLAYERS*​



















*. . . . . .. PG-Bobby Sura . . . . . . . . . . . . . SG-David Wesley . . . . . . .PF-Clarence Weatherspoon*​ 








*(35-30; 10-21 away)*​*KEY PLAYERS*​












*. .. . SF-Lebron James . . . . . . . . . .C-Zydrunas Ilgauskas*​*ROLE PLAYERS*​*





















*​*PG-Jeff McInnis . . . . . . . . . . . . . . SG-Ira Newble. . . . . . .. . . . . . . .PF-Drew Gooden*​ 

​*
Key to Rockets' win: ​

They played badly against Heat. They have to improved.​
Yao Ming as always should avoid fouls trouble.​
McGrady, about time to get your touch back.​
Defense is critical as our offense is in a slump.<V</V<V</V​
*


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Game 67: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Houston-106
Cleveland-99


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

we win

106
99

we win


tmac will have 30 and yao will have 22 and 9


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Mcgrady respects Lebron, so he won't try to school James like Kobe.
Yao is going to have his way with Ilgauskus.
I expect some nice numbers from them.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

rox-110
cavs-100


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Rockets 92: cavalivers 88
Yao 26 points and 14 rebounds


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Im goin to see the King!! LOL, the guy #2000 in ur programs but #1 in ur heart will be at toyota center for the 12th time this season. :banana: :biggrin: 

On the Cavs end...

Well, it will be all about how James (LeBron,King,LBJ,w/e u call him) plays. For the Cavs to have a chance, he has to be on his game, due to the fact that McGrady is a little more drive-happy and points will go up a bit. Ilgauskas has to contain Yao, or the Cavs could be in for their longest night of their season. 

On the Rockets end...

Tonight will be all on the role players for the Rockets...Wesley has to get off of WHATEVER it is he's on and start making his shots again. Yao and T-Mac need to have big nights, or at least good ones. McGrady is my boy, just stop taking jumpers when u see a lane small enough that even Earl Boykins cant go through it. Yao has to be aggressive, since Drew Gooden is rebounding well this year. 


Rockets win this one, won't be easy tho, and hopefully in victory, I get to see some LeBron highlights while I'm there.

Rockets 101
Cavaliers 92


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

The Cavaliers want to tire out the big guy.
Yao Ming, rapidly emerging as one of the top big men in the league, is having a solid season with the Rockets (40-27). The 7-foot-6 center is averaging 18.3 points, 8.4 rebounds and 1.9 blocked shots. He's shooting 55 percent from the field, third-best in the NBA.

*Cleveland Game plan:* 

*"With the acquisition of Jon Barry, David Wesley and Mike James, they acquired guys who spread out the floor and shoot 3-point shots," Cavaliers interim coach Brendan Malone said. "That gives them spacing for Tracy McGrady and Yao Ming. It makes you reluctant to double team both of those guys. If you do, you'll get burned on 3-point shots.*

*Brendan Malone hopes to get the Houston Rockets into a running game tonight in order to lessen the impact of 7-6 center Yao Ming.* 

*"What you have to do, and what we didn't do the first game, is you want to get Yao between the top of the key [at the Cavs' basket] and the top of the key [at the Rockets' basket]," Malone said. "If he's running back and forth, he never gets back into the lane where we feel his defensive presence."*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Cavs under a new coach there going to come out firing I'd predict they win, Big Z will have a huge game. Sura will also be one of the factors.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Team talent wise the rocket should win this game. However, the Cavs are playing above their normal after getting a new coach. I'll still go with the rockets though. 

Rockets 98
Cavs 90


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Cavs get off to a quick start, I have a feeling we'll be seeing alot of that James/Ilgauskas pick and roll tonight. Weatherspoon will have his hands full switching to Ilgauskas.

Weatherspoon with another airball.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spoons doing well and so is tmac. sura pushing the tempo and yao has confidence man so far this team cant be stoped. i love it when we play like this. if we could play like this for the rest of the season we would win everything but were not consistant but hey theres a start for everything lets start a 15 gm winning streak :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Rockets is shooting quite well tonight.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Why can't JVG let Yao play out the 1st quarter if he is still hot.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

For all that talk about missing layups... McGrady just hit the most amazing layup I've seen this year!

He's been penetrating to the basket every time he touches the ball, and has 8 points off of 4 beautiful layups/finger rolls.

Wesley has missed 3 wide open shots.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



FirstRocket said:


> Why can't JVG let Yao play out the 1st quarter if he is still hot.


He'll be able to enter the game earlier in the 2nd quarter, and finish out the half.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

From what I saw so for in their games, I think Yao can play about 34mins per game. He look exhausted but I don't think he is really that exhausted. Look at the Suns game, he look exhausted but played 35mins.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Yao was not even in the picture in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

I am watching college hoops now, but from the stats it looks like Yao Ming got off to a good start, then was benched, and was subbed back in when there is only about 2:30 minutes left in the first half.

From the stats, Magrady is on fire tonight. :clap:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Yao has missed some shots in the 1st half, but atleast he is taking them.

Very exciting first half thanks to Tracy McGrady, I'll try to get videos up as soon as possible.

I started a thread on Clutchfans with my friend's account calling it a statement game for McGrady, which is exactly what it is. He's attacking the basket relentlessly, not taking any poor shots, and making some brilliant plays.

Houston 48
Cleveland 39

Half

McGrady: 17 pts
Yao: 7 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Allllllrite, I'm back in action! Damn computer crashed on me a week or so ago!!

Great to see T-Mac trying to take charge ere, though he did get embarassed by the two consecutive blocks from big Z. Hope we can blow them away in the third. LeBron has been kept relatively quiet so far!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



Sweeper said:


> Allllllrite, I'm back in action! Damn computer crashed on me a week or so ago!!
> 
> Great to see T-Mac trying to take charge ere, though he did get embarassed by the two consecutive blocks from big Z. Hope we can blow them away in the third. LeBron has been kept relatively quiet so far!


good to see u back,bro:wink:
so r u watching the live game there? i am just following the live score


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

nah fraid not in this one, just following box score. Watching college hoops instead. Really should be studying for exams.....


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

I am back and Rockets is leading by 9pts. Yes!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang to many charges latly


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

This look like it is going to be a close game. When are we getting Deke and Yao in the court at the same time? It's about time. :biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Great FT % by McGrady tonight. Keep it going.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao has missed some shots in the 1st half, but atleast he is taking them.
> 
> Very exciting first half thanks to Tracy McGrady, *I'll try to get videos up as soon as possible.*
> 
> ...


Please do, I'm dying to see what happened


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Jon Barry just had a behind the back pass about 30 ft to McGrady for a dunk. The crowd is going absolutely nuts. The lead is up to 20.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



Nique21 said:


> Please do, I'm dying to see what happened


ditto :yes:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Is there something wrong with Yao or what?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

In terms of entertainment, this probably has to be the most entertaining game of the season for Rocket fans. McGrady's show, Yao's block on Ilgauskas, Mutombo's numerous blocks and now Barry's fireworks. He just received a standing ovation for jumping into the stands.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



FirstRocket said:


> Is there something wrong with Yao or what?


No, the Rockets are just fast breaking the Cavs to death. Yao is getting good rest on the bench, while Barry, James and McGrady are running up and down the court. He probably won't enter the game again, which is unfortunate, but he'll be rested for New Orleans tomorrow night.

Edit: Here comes Yao... we're up by 18 but looks like Deke needs to rest.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



FirstRocket said:


> Is there something wrong with Yao or what?


is he back home playing video games now?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

Who received a *standing ovation* for just jumping on the stands?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



FirstRocket said:


> Who received a *standing ovation* for just jumping on the stands?


Barry.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*

I think next time a lot of players will start jumping on the stands just for the standing ovation. It will become a routine.:rotf:


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Trivia Question for you guys...

Question: What's Better than Mike James draining 3-Pointers all game long??

Answer:...NOTHING! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

This slow becoming a topic for jokes. :rofl:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

props to vin baker,FGP so far: 100% :clap: :wink:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yeah, Vin Baker got a layup. Bravo!:banana:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 68: Official Cleveland @ Houston GAME THREAD. 3/24. 8:30 CST.*



FirstRocket said:


> I think next time a lot of players will start jumping on the stands just for the standing ovation. It will become a routine.:rotf:


It was more of a culmination of all the plays he made and the energy he brought into the game when Cleveland was clawing their way back.

Houston 99
Cleveland 80

Final

The crowd really wanted 100 points for the free Big Mac but for the 2nd time this season JVG had his PG hold the ball. Braggs looked impressive in garbage time.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, JVG get Yao to play in trash time. Is this the first time? Bravo JVG.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

:laugh: @ Sura blowing two opportunities to get the crowd free Bic Macs.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

They can still get their BigMacs. Just take the ticket to mcdonalds and say rockets won. Those mcdonalds employees dont know/care about the score.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Funny, JVG get Yao to play in trash time. Is this the first time? Bravo JVG.


at least the 2nd time:wink:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> :laugh: @ Sura blowing two opportunities to get the crowd free Bic Macs.


Sura is trying to stop Houstons ppl from becoming obese.:clown:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> at least the 2nd time:wink:


Maybe we should count the number of time a star player is req'd to play in trash time. Anyway, JVG is doing a good job in this game. When we are hot, keep it rolling.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh man, I'm foaming at the mouth! We have 5 very winnable games coming up

Hornets
Spurs (Without Duncan)
Jazz
Blazers
Hornets

then the tough part of our schedule kicks in, so lets try and get as many wins as we can in the next 5 games


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

sherwin said:


> They can still get their BigMacs. Just take the ticket to mcdonalds and say rockets won. Those mcdonalds employees dont know/care about the score.


But the store managers do...


Any videos?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

just found one clip of TMAC's awesome shows.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Only torrent available...*

Rockets Cavs Highlights [torrent]


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Only torrent available...*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets Cavs Highlights [torrent]



how do I get this to work?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Only torrent available...*



ThaShark316 said:


> how do I get this to work?


I'm not sure.

But, try downloading this program: http://www.bittorrent.com/ and follow the instructions to download this file.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Only torrent available...*

I didn't get to watch the game, but I did watch highlights and got to watch McGrady interviewed on NBA TV.

T-Mac said he was determined to take it to the basket and force them to foul 'em. He said his shots haven't been good enough lately and he wanted to get into some comfort zone. This is a very positive thing to hear from him, as he acknowledges that his shooting percentage has been horrid and to win a championship, he'll have to take the hits on his way to the basket.


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Only torrent available...*

Thanks for the video. It's great to have a chance to look it after missing the match.


Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rockets Cavs Highlights [torrent]


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Only torrent available...*

download bitcomet ...best torrent program.

http://www.bitcomet.com/


----------

